# Comparative and superlative forms



## Reader7B

Hey there
I would like to know whether the comparative and superlative forms of Finnish "paljon" (much) and "monta" (many) behave as in English or Swedish.
Whereas in English "more" and "most" serve as the forms for both words, in Swedish each word has its forms:
mycket - mer - mest (much - more - most)
många - fler - de flesta (many - more - most)
How does it work in Finnish?

Thanks


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish is similar to English in this respect:
_paljon/monta - enemmän - eniten
_
Forms like *_paljompi _or *_monempi _don't exist. However, _usea(t) _'many, several' has regular comparative and superlative forms:
_useat - useammat - useimmat_


----------



## Reader7B

So, would it be possible to use either "enemmän" or "useammat" without any change in meaning or nuance in phrases where in Swedish you would use "fler"?

As in: Tåget passerar flera stationer. (The train passes by more stations.)


----------



## DrWatson

Generally speaking, yes. The difference is that only _enemmän _means unambiguously 'more' (as in 'more than something else'). If there's no point of comparison specified, _useampi _can also mean in general just high number or degree of something. So, the meaning is roughly the same as of _monta _or _paljon_. E.g.

_Juna ohittaa enemmän/useampia asemia (kuin aikaisemmin)_. 'The train passes by more stations (than before)'
_Juna ohittaa paljon/monia/useampia asemia. _'The train passes by lots of/many stations'


----------



## Reader7B

Uhum, so "useampi" can be used like that too. 
By the way, is "enemmän" subject to any declension, or is it steadfast in its form?


----------

